# License increase



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Putting more money in the DNR fund by charging out of state hunters more works for them. They figure there would be 20% of non residents who would not pay the larger proposed increase but, those would be overshadowed by that increase. That increase, along with those who believe deer numbers have decreased and went elsewhere, is around 9,000 less hunters, who always spend money in the state when they hunt here. That will show up in the lost revenue for the local businesses when those hunters do not show up anymore. A gradual increase which should have started 10 years ago would have been less obvious in a hunters budget. Apparently, someone did not put that in the equation. Some may look at it in the number of deer those 9,000 hunters would not harvest. I would say the neighboring states will follow suit and raise their non resident licenses too.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am frankly suprised that it has taken this long. I hunt out of state every year and pay a small fortune for the priveledge. A nonresident hunter hunting in Ohio will still be paying less than I do in other states for similar opportunities.

You don't have to agree with it for sure. But Ohio is only catching up to the vast majority of other states.

Your point about the sudden and drastic increase is spot on.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

So people complain that there are too many out of state hunters wiping out our deer herd, and others who are complaining that not enough out of staters are going to hunt this next year. The ODNR really is in a lose-lose situation no matter what they do


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Heck I pay more to FISH in other states than non residents pay to hunt in Ohio !!! I don't buy the 20% decrease at all, I'd guess maybe 5%. Still a bargain to hunt one of the premier deer states in the country.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Me to. Last time I checked, it was cheaper to fish OH as a non resident than buy my resident PA, trout, and Lake Erie stamps...


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always believed that Ohio's fees should be on a reciprocating scale. What we pay in your state for similar game, that is your fee here. You'd have to go to district wildlife offices or buy online...


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Bassnpro1 said:


> So people complain that there are too many out of state hunters wiping out our deer herd.....


In Ohio you can legally take up to 9 deer if you hunt every season. I've lived in 4 other states in the midwest and I've never lived in a state with such large bag limits.

I don't think out of state hunters are any problem at all for our deer herds. If people really believe the Ohio herds are shrinking, the ODNR should lower the bag limit. Nobody would be suffering if they cut that down to 6 or 7 deer per person per year.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I posted on another thread here hi pretty much hunt all public land. It is amazing the out of state crowd that invade these places last week October to second week nov. Last year from as far as Florida to Canada. some just come for chance at big buck but a good percentage are here to shoot deer. I got a group from Michigan that will spend days to find me in the woods. One in there group stuck and lost 3 does last year till he shot one with gun. I believe the raised price on nr deer permit will help remedy this.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

James30 said:


> I've always believed that Ohio's fees should be on a reciprocating scale. What we pay in your state for similar game, that is your fee here. You'd have to go to district wildlife offices or buy online...


I believe in this too. Some states nonresidents can't get a doe permit and the cost for hunting deer is outrageous.

Charge them what their state would charge us. Don't allow them what their state won't allow us. It's only fair.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Think its funny my post got deleted about out of staters leasing ground has made it hard for us residence's to have to pay to play. This site is getting so worried about sombodys butt hurt.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes my post was deleted too. Lets see how long this one last.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I say all states should have the same out of state fees. Some of the out of state fees are a joke when it comes to hunting. Can't we all just get along and enjoy this great country without it always coming to who has more money.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio makes it real easy for out of state hunters. I'm not saying that the out of state hunters are wiping out the deer but this stat was taken from the Columbus dispatch on Sunday September 21, 2014:
"particularly with as many as 40,000 hunters coming from out of state"

This past season harvest numbers at 175,745 deer taken and 40,000 out of state hunters...now I'm not saying every out of state hunter took a deer but lets say half of them took deer this year that's 20,000 deer that left Ohio.
For example the 2014 archery season there was 82,210 harvested. You figure "out of state hunters in". That 20,000 becomes a big number...
I'd like to know the stat of how many out of state hunters we get and what they harvest. I bet the number will be mind blowing!

I feel that Ohio needs to cut the number of out of state hunters and do a lottery $248 to hunt in Ohio is still too cheap!
Non-resident hunting license from $125 to $129. The cost of a non-resident deer hunting permit would soar from $24 -- the same as a resident tag -- to $99, for a total license-permit cost of $248.

Yes, I agree that the deer population isn't what the DNR thinks. I think that they should get help from other states that have a healthier deer herd then we do. Yes the 9 deer bag limit is dumb! But I also feel that limiting hunters to 1 or 2 deer a season is going to kill this "sport". Yes, I was luck this past season to harvest 4 deer but that's all I took. but there's been seasons where I've only got 1 or been skunked. I count on that meat for me and my family. so the 4 I got this year will go a long way. I could have bought a 5th tag but I didn't. 1 or 2 deer a season isn't going fill the freezer. 

I say keep Ohio deer in Ohio!! I know this won't happen but lets at least cut the number of out of state hunters so we can keep our NATURAL RESOURCE.


----------

